# 7/8 scale



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I couldn't think of a better forum for this, since I have never worked in 7/8ths scale. I'm wondering what the easiest way to convert inches to 7/8th scale inches.
I came up with take the number of inches and divide it by 13.714285714286 !
Is there an agreed upon precission limit for folks that work in that scale?
say
13.714
?
If so then 72 inches would equal
a knats ass over 5 and a quarter inches?
Yes?
No?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 
you might like to mosey on over to www.7-8ths.info/ for all sorts of infromation.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard

Since dividing 12" by a scale ratio of 13.7 equals 0.8759" rounded to the nearest 10,000 of an inch, and 7/8" is equal 0.875", which is only a mere 9/10,000 of an inch difference. I would say 13.7 as a scale ratio would be a good choice.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
That's what we use 1:13.7.
And like Tony wrote www.7-8ths.info  is a great site, I belong to that one as well as MLS
MY site has some nice 7/8ths stuff on it as well. www.capeannrail.com


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a Bachmann Dizzy with the idea of raising the cab to 7/8ths scale.
 








 
I never would have got around-to-it, so I sold it to Doug (Dougald).


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

Can't wait to see what you could do with the big scale (something of yours I could buy for myself!). Being new to 7/8's myself, I have been looking at the various sourced for figures and there seems to be a lack of seated figures. Would be great to see you do a few of those. 

-Brian


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. That answers my question. Yes, I am planing some 7/8ths figures. Since I should have around 23 1:20.3 figures by the end of March. I want a chance to get more detail with the figures and I think 7/8ths 1:13.7 will allow me to do that. 
I did visit www.7-8ths.info and checked that out last night. saw some 18" rail and 15" rail. Does anyone do 7/8ths in standard Guage or 3 ft?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a few modeling 7/8's on gauge 3 track (2.5 inches) and that is close to three foot in 7/8's. The 7/8n18 folks use O scale (32mm) track. 

-Brian


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone do 7/8ths in standard Guage or 3 ft?


No, not really...the majority of modeling in 7/8 scale is 2-foot gauge prototypes (on 45mm track) 
Primarily Maine 2-footer modeling and European 2-foot modeling.

or 18" gauge (on 32mm track)
Primarily industrial or "critter" modeling.

Same scale (1/13.7) different gauges.

Some "Maine 2-foot" modeling is done in this scale, 7/8n2 scale..the models are gigantic! 

www.seven8n2.com/photos.htm

www.7-8ths.info/index.php


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard 

The primary motivation in the beginning of 7/8in per foot was in modeling 2 foot narrow gauge prototypes with Ga 1 track. 0.875 x 2 = 1.75 in, which is relatively close to 1.776 in or 45mm. Everyone I know active in the scale is content to use 1:13.7 as the scale ratio. 

I don't know of anyone seriously pursuing 3 foot narrow gauge prototypes in 7/8 in. You might as well use 1 in / ft and make life easy. 

Jim


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pdk on 02/20/2008 11:07 AM
Posted By rkapuaala on 02/19/2008 11:36 PM
I couldn't think of a better forum for this, since I have never worked in 7/8ths scale. I'm wondering what the easiest way to convert inches to 7/8th scale inches.
I came up with take the number of inches and divide it by 13.714285714286 !
Is there an agreed upon precission limit for folks that work in that scale?
say
13.714
?
If so then 72 inches would equal
a knats ass over 5 and a quarter inches?
Yes?
No?


Hi, Ron

In addition to what the others have said, for the most part, those of us doing 7/8ths aren't hard-liners when it comes to scale precision. Doll house miniatures in 1/12th scale (tools/food/etc) often look just right, for example.

However, if you're doing figures, 1/12 figures do look a little on the large side. If you stick to 5.25 inches tall, for a man with no hat, you will be right in line with the other 7/8ths scale figures out there, which means modellers won't have to saw your figures up to fit them in our cabs.

Cheers...and good luck.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the detail on those trucks from www.seven8n2.com (Wasn't that the name of a hot borg chick from Star Trek?). I guess I will stick to 1:20.3 for my own layout since I already have a bit invested in figures, models and track. However, I'm going ahead with the figures just so I can get better detail and likeness.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bummer, I went to the www.seven8n2.com and found a capped stack and was trying to contact them about the dimensions of this stack,,, since I have 3 projects that require this stack,,, their form is busted and their email bounced. 
Does anyone know how to contact them?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard 

I just exchanged emails with Steve today. Just remember Yahoo mail ca be pretty erratic on delivery. 
His email is ==> stephen king 

Jim


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, 
The email account on their site is an aol account. Do you have his yahoo address?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 02/20/2008 12:35 PM Love the detail on those trucks from www.seven8n2.com (Wasn't that the name of a hot borg chick from Star Trek?).
close! 
she was "seven of nine"  

www.blockbuster.co.uk/bbimages/UK/Glossy/marshall/090505/7of9.jpg 

played by Jerri Ryan. 

Scot


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah yes seven of nine with a great set of 2 of 1s


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard 

the yahoo address I sent on MLS private email is Steve's current address. Your email back to me indicated you had it. your interpretation was correct. I don't understand why it got stripped out of my previous post. It is ( seven8n2 ) at (yahoo ) dot (com). I just got an email from him about 30 minutes ago 

Jim


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Pete is the only hardliner in 7/8. If you want a 7/8 ruler, just join the forum mentioned above, as Ferd, the moderator has a downloadable ruler (SE scale). I printed it out, cut it and pasted it on a regular ruler. But like said, it's nearly an inch to the foot.

(I used to go by FJ&G but when the forum went down recently, it wouldn't let me back in so I'm SE18 now, meaning 7/8 18" gauge (on 32 mm track))


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

A good source for 7/8ths scale rulers is The Scale Card at:
http://www.thescalecard.com/

He has rulers in various lengths and also a scale card with a multitude of information on it. Check it out.


----------

